
Code let lottery vendor predict winning numbers, police say - 8ig8
http://www.wral.com/lottery-insider-s-brother-arrested-in-jackpot-fixing-scandal/15624521/
======
pyro2927
Six prizes? Should have just done it once and then laid low (if he wanted to
get away with it, not saying it was ethical). Seems like he got greedy.

